
When Her Majesty's Government is confused about TLS 1.3 - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.imperialviolet.org/2018/03/10/tls13.html
======
mtgx
I find it hard to believe that they are "confused". The more likely
explanation is that they're finding "technical excuses" on purpose so the
internet doesn't become more private. I mean, it's not like a huge secret that
the UK government doesn't want the internet to become more private. If
anything, it would prefer everything to be backdoored.

